# GlosCAT Brunswick Campus, Gloucester



## Lady Grey (Aug 11, 2011)

It has been reported in the news, that the former College in Brunswick Street Gloucester was damaged by fire during" disturbances" in Gloucester on Tuesday night. I would urge anyone that wishes to preserve the Art Deco facade of the original building to act now. It dosen't take much to get a building demolished in this day and age. I have not seen the damage myself, but it is a cause for concern.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Aug 11, 2011)

Its a great looking building! Would be a shame to see it go along with the tree.

For people that don't know what it looks like heres an old report I did!

http://lost-places.co.uk/photos/gloscat/


----------



## hpipe (Aug 18, 2011)

It was the other part of the campus that got damaged - on the other side of Brunswick Road. Not much to see in that building, apart from the darkrooms and TV studio. Unfortunately, both were top floor, which is where the blaze was.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Aug 18, 2011)

hpipe said:


> It was the other part of the campus that got damaged - on the other side of Brunswick Road. Not much to see in that building, apart from the darkrooms and TV studio. Unfortunately, both were top floor, which is where the blaze was.



Was it at the front then? Or round the back near the tower?


----------



## hpipe (Aug 20, 2011)

No, there are two sites for this campus, both on Brunswich Road. The one in the pic in this thread is the one you are talking about. The fire was on the other site. 

This is it: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=bru...969&sspn=13.275416,39.331055&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=20

The other site is just over the road, to the south west.


----------

